# Personnalisation d'icones



## Thrawn (20 Septembre 2006)

bonjour, je suis etrain de personnaliser les icones de mon mac mais lorque je veux modifier celle du réseau je ne peux pas je n'ai pas les autorisations cependant je suis l'admin de l'ordi. comment puis je faire?
Merci


----------



## Toumak (20 Septembre 2006)

quand tu dis les icones du réseau
tu parles des icones des mac en réseau ou de l'icone réseau ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> quand tu dis les icones du r&#233;seau
> tu parles des icones des mac en r&#233;seau ou de l'icone r&#233;seau ?


 
Celle du r&#233;seau je pense


----------



## macintroll (21 Septembre 2006)

Macraph a dit:


> Celle du réseau je pense



Tu les modifies comment en fait ?


----------



## Toumak (21 Septembre 2006)

pour modifier l'icone d'un volume d'un autre mac connecté en réseau à votre mac, la seule  façon est de changer l'icone sur le mac en question (celui connecté en réseau)

il n'est donc pas possible d'avoir une icone différente d'un même volume sur 2 mac différents


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> de l'icone réseau ?





Toumak a dit:


> pour modifier l'icone d'un volume d'un autre mac connecté en réseau à votre mac, la seule  façon est de changer l'icone sur le mac en question (celui connecté en réseau)
> 
> il n'est donc pas possible d'avoir une icone différente d'un même volume sur 2 mac différents


Je parlais de l'icône réseau moi.


----------



## macintroll (21 Septembre 2006)

C'est une icones qui est situ&#233;e dans les ressources syst&#232;me il te faut un &#233;diteur d&#233;di&#233; genre candybar je crois. ou alors aler bidouiller le fichier en "dur" avec Iconographer mais c'est tout de meme assez risqu&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

macintroll a dit:


> C'est une icones qui est située dans les ressources système il te faut un éditeur dédié genre candybar je crois. ou alors aler bidouiller le fichier en "dur" avec Iconographer mais c'est tout de meme assez risqué.


Cette icône elle est dans les prefs système,non et c'est sur c'est assez risqué.
C'est quoi le fichier en "dur"??


----------



## macintroll (21 Septembre 2006)

Macraph a dit:


> Cette icône elle est dans les prefs système,non et c'est sur c'est assez risqué.
> C'est quoi le fichier en "dur"??



 en fait unhe tournure pour dire : modifier directement le fichier au lieu de faire une redirection vers une autre ressource 
:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

macintroll a dit:


> en fait unhe tournure pour dire : modifier directement le fichier au lieu de faire une redirection vers une autre ressource
> :rose:


Euh ouais je vois pas trop là:mouais:
:rateau:


----------



## Toumak (21 Septembre 2006)

si c'est juste l'icone réseau que tu veux changer, utilises candybar, c'est le plus simple


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> si c'est juste l'icone réseau que tu veux changer, utilises candybar, c'est le plus simple


Ok merci pour l'info Toumak mais moi je ne veux pas la changer


----------



## Toumak (21 Septembre 2006)

Macraph a dit:


> Ok merci pour l'info Toumak mais moi je ne veux pas la changer



ah ok,autant pour moi
mais alors peux-tu réexpliquer ce que tu veux parce que je ne pense pas avoir bien compris


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> ah ok,autant pour moi
> mais alors peux-tu réexpliquer ce que tu veux parce que je ne pense pas avoir bien compris


Non rien du tout,c'est quand tu as dit à Thrawn " tu parles des icones des mac en réseau ou de l'icone réseau ?" moi j'ai répondu en disant: je pense que c'est de l'icône réseau.
Voila:rateau:


----------



## Toumak (21 Septembre 2006)

:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:
je ferais bien d'aller me coucher


----------



## macintroll (21 Septembre 2006)

Euh vous m'avez perdu la ...
En fait qui veux changer quoi au final ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

macintroll a dit:


> Euh vous m'avez perdu la ...
> En fait qui veux changer quoi au final ?


Euh...Thrawn


----------



## Toumak (21 Septembre 2006)

oui moi aussi j'étais dans la semoule ... euh en fait ça doit être moi qui y ait mis les autres aussi


----------



## macintroll (22 Septembre 2006)

Macraph a dit:


> Euh...Thrawn



   

 ah oui tien !!! huhu


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

macintroll a dit:


> ah oui tien !!! huhu



Comprends pas:mouais:
(c'est peut-être moi aujourd'hui qui aie les pieds dans la semoule)


----------

